# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  NPS - Exhibit Conservation Guidelines

## T. Ashley McGrew

This publication is the fundemental starting point for discussions relating to the safe display of art/objects especially when it comes to display fabrication. Part have been updated others have not. Specifics here should not be taken as gospel (the knowledge base is constantly expanding) so think of it as an essential jumping off point but not an end-all. 
Great Resource!


Exhibit Conservation Guidelines

----------

